

Rails isn't a ghetto, the sector's got lots of work, and Zed Shaw uses it every day wearing a tie and dress shirt - pius
http://blog.obiefernandez.com/content/2008/01/zed-is-wrong-ra.html

======
sspencer
Translation/summary: Zed asked me to cover up for his angry rant. "All those
profane indictments were actually just little jokes! He's an okay guy,
really!"

All this just makes me want to learn Rails that much less. I progam with
creating wealth in mind, not insane drama.

~~~
pius
In reality, though, the interpersonal drama that plays out in the blogosphere
does little to make any given framework more or less effective of a tool.

~~~
sspencer
True.

------
goodgoblin
I'd love to find some of those $200 and hour contracts... is he for real?

~~~
DanielBMarkham
Just googling around, doesn't seem to be a real number. For instance, the 4th
google hit for "ruby on rails contract" says "This is a 2 month contract
position paying $40/hour"

I know I just got through paying some RoR guys about twice that for some code
monkey stuff. So the 40-80 range looks a lot more real than 200. Note that I'm
not saying there isn't somebody out there making 200/hour, just it is not
indicative of where the market is at. Heck, there's probably a few 200/hour
COBOL programmers out there too, but that's not saying much for the idea of
being a COBOL programmer. It's just an outlier.

~~~
leoc
He did specify that as the rate for "premium Rails talent", as opposed to
$100+ for "average rails talent". Presumably he defines "premium talent" as
lying somewhere between "'senior' in the job title" and "Rails Core member or
equivalent"; where exactly I don't know.

~~~
goodgoblin
Still, even a $125 an hour gig would be pretty awesome. Wouldn't mind leaving
my mind-rotting intra-corp job for a few months of something like that. At
least then I could work on the same platform as my startup - not only at night
but all day.

